# Linux mint 19.1 und nvidia Treiber



## Gohrbi (16. Januar 2019)

Absoluter Linux - Neuling. 
Habe Probleme den nvidia Treiber 410.93 zu installieren. 
Wenn ich auf den Download klicke, dann beginnt etwas zu laden aber ewig langsam, bestimmt über 20min. Das geht überhaupt nicht vorwärts. Was mache ich falsch? Zum Schluß sagt er, dass er Fehler gefunden hat, einige Dateien seien beschädigt. Wie starte ich die Treiberinstallation.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Januar 2019)

Du hast anscheinend ein Netzwerkproblem. Ich rate zum Treiber aus den offiziellen Paketquellen, denn dieser wird mit den regulären Systemupdates aktualisiert. Gerade weil du Linux-Neuling bis rate ich von der manuellen Treiberinstallation ab. Solltest du diese trotzdem machen wollen:
Zuerst musst du in die virtuelle Konsole (Strg+Alt+F1 und den DisplayManager beenden (abhängig von deiner Desktopumgebung)). Eine Anleitung für Ubuntu (die Basis von Mint) ist hier zu finden: Manuelle Treiberinstallation › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
So in etwas sollte das auch in Mint aussehen.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (17. Januar 2019)

Gehst du über Menü > Systemverwaltung > Treiberverwaltung? Ist der 410 der mit der Distri ausgelieferte Treiber oder hast due die Nvidia ppa hinzugefügt? Ich bin zurück auf die 19.0 gegangen und nutze ppa (siehe Proprietary GPU Drivers : “Graphics Drivers” team) daher weiss ich nicht mehr, was die 19.1 mitbringt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Januar 2019)

Welche Grafikkarte ist verbaut?
Mint nutzt die Ubuntu-Paketquellen. 
Das PPA ist fürs Testen: 
This PPA is currently in testing, you should be experienced with packaging before you dive in here.
Zeige mal apt search nvidia-


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Januar 2019)

Drin ist die RTX2080, da habe ich auch den Linuxtreiber 410.93 her. Der will aber nicht, nur mit Fehler.

Netzwerk funktioniert.

Unter Treiberverwaltung bleibt das Feld weiß, er überprüft und sagt dann: Es werden keine proprietären Treiber verwendet. 

Wo finde ich die Treiber, die Linux mitbringt?

"Zeige mal apt search nvidia-" ... wo und wie finde ich das?

Ach ja, immer steht was von Notebook. Ich kann auch keine anderen Einstellungen als, 1024x768 "Laptop default" einstellen.

"Software rendering Modus aktiv" ... heißt, dass kein Grafiktreiber da ist, oder?

 .... was ist doch Windows affeneinfach. Ich versuche ja das nur, weil immer soviel davon reden, dass Linux das non plus ultra sei. 
Soviel Probleme hatte ich in 25 Jahren Windows nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Januar 2019)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Drin ist die RTX2080, da habe ich auch den Linuxtreiber 410.93 her. Der will aber nicht, nur mit Fehler.
> 
> Netzwerk funktioniert.
> 
> ...



Gib im Terminal diesen Befehl ein. Das öffnet man zumindest unter Ubuntu mit Strg+Alt+T. Alternativ nutze die virtuelle Konsole mit Strg+Alt+F1.
Mit Mint haben schon viele schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich rate Anfängern zu Ubuntu.


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Januar 2019)

... das wird auch nichts. Es sollte ja nur ne Probe werden. Habe es auf einer extra SSD installiert und so stört es mein Windows nicht.
Werde morgen deinstallieren und Ubuntu mal teste. Danke erstmal.

*EDIT: *... heute Ubuntu 18.10 probiert. Auch hier keine Treiber gefunden. 
Zusätzlich, beim anklicken der linken Leiste brauchte es 10 sec bis der Ordner öffnete.
In den Ordnern überlagerten sich die Zeilen.

Fazit: Ich kann sagen zurück zu Windows. Mit den Programmen kann man nicht arbeiten.
Ubuntu und Co sind nichts für mich.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (18. Januar 2019)

Ich nutze auch Linux Mint Cinnamon. Ich benutze für meine GTX970 den proprietären NVIDIA Treiber über die Standard Paketquellen. Ich hatte da noch nie Probleme.

Für NVIDIA ist Linux allerdings mehr als zweitrangig, deswegen hatte der Linus Torvalds doch NVIDIA den Stinkefinger gezeigt, weil die Linux Foundation gerne quelloffene Treiber von NVIDIA hätte 

Ich denke mit einer RTX2080 kann es unter Linux Probleme geben, weil die da immer hinter WIndows hinterherhinken seitens NVIDIA. Den quelloffenen Treiber für NVIDIA kannste komplett knicken, der kann gar nichts.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Januar 2019)

... ich habe nicht einen Treiber gefunden. Proprietäre und Pakete habe ich keine gefunden. Es war ja nur ein Versuch in eine andere BS welt. Da es ein Gaming PC ist, wären die nächsten Probleme vorprogrammiert.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Januar 2019)

Zeige mal die Terminalausgabe von apt search xserver-xorg-video-nvidia


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Januar 2019)

... da fängt das nächste an. Ich habe nichts dergleichen gefunden. Nichts von nvidia.
Terminalausgabe? Wie? Ich habe null Durchblick bei ubuntu.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Januar 2019)

Zeige bitte diese Terminalausgabe komplett. Text markieren --> rechte Maus --> Kopieren


----------



## Plasmadampfer (18. Januar 2019)

Die Nummer können wir abkürzen. Linux Mint bootete bis Version 19 vom Stick und auch nach frischer Installation bei mir mit Blackscreen auf NVIDIA GTX970. Man musste dann die Bootparameter hinsichtlich Software Treiber beim Präboot ändern um überhaupt einen Software Desktop zu haben. Dann den NVIDIA Treiber installieren. Bis Mint 19 kackte der Grub2 Bootmanager auch ewig der Windows Installation ans Knie....

Abkürzen deshalb. Linux ist tierisch vielseitig und kein Consumer System wie Windows. TE sagte, dass er das mal ausprobieren wollte. Mal eben ausprobieren geht bei Linux nicht. Selbst wenn das System fertig bootet, gibt es so richtig und zwar Volles Programm Studere inklusive sudo su. Allein die Verzeichnisstruktur ist sowas von anders als bei Windows, auch die Zugriffsrechte sind nicht einfach mal so eben erlernt.

Shell = Tankstelle


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Januar 2019)

Wie gesagt, man muss lernen WOLLEN, damit es Spaß macht. Wenn man keine Lust auf technische Spielereien hat macht es keine Spaß.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (18. Januar 2019)

Ich habe einen Vu+ Linux Receiver mit 8 Tunern und auf dem läuft ein OpenVPN Server. Wenn ich beruflich ins Hotel gehe, kann ich über WLAN im Hotel und OpenVPN Alles hell gucken, auch Sky, FullHD oder transkodiert mit 2Mbit/s (DSL 2000) in 1280x720 glotzen von daheim.

Das macht Spaß. Aber mal eben so, da sind wir uns einig, kann man das megageile Linux mit einer RTX 2080 zum Zocken so oder so nicht wirklich nutzen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Januar 2019)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> [...]
> Das macht Spaß. Aber mal eben so, da sind wir uns einig, kann man das megageile Linux mit einer RTX 2080 zum Zocken so oder so nicht wirklich nutzen.


Natürlich kann man das zum Zocken nutzen. Man muss nur Linuxtaugliche spiele verwenden.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Januar 2019)

Um es hier abzukürzen, was  muss ich installieren? Linux oder ubuntu? Zum reinfuchsen. Werde ich morgen ganz allein auf die SSD knallen und versuchen zum laufen zu bringen.

Ach so, Spiele von Steam, Origin, Uplay ... Egpshooter.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (18. Januar 2019)

Fang mit Arch Linux an. Dann hast Du es am Ende drauf, ein Zentner Unix Wissen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Januar 2019)

Linux ist nur der Kernel, alleine nicht zu gebrauchen. Du installierst Ubuntu 18.10 64-Bit.
Du kannst auch offizielle Derivate wie Lubuntu oder Kubuntu verwenden, der Unterbau ist gleich, es wird lediglich eine andere GUI verwendet.
Hier eine Übersicht: Derivate › Ubuntu › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
Mit Arch würde ich als Anfänger nicht anfangen. Mit Ubuntu hast du genug zum Lernen.
Lektüre für Ubuntu für Einsteiger: Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de


----------



## Plasmadampfer (18. Januar 2019)

Oder debian stable server nehmen. Konsole reicht erst einmal. Luxus ist MC, Midnight Commander, schierer Luxus. Wenn Du mit der Shell fertig bist, xserver drauf knallen auf die SSD wegen der geilen Grafik 

Linux, Unix und Mac Shellbefehle (Konsolenbefehle) Terminal


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Januar 2019)

@Plasmadamper
Lass ihn doch mit Slackware anfangen.

@
*Gohrbi* 
Installiere Ubuntu, das ist einsteigerfreundlich, bei komplizierteren Dingen verliert man am Anfang gerne die Lust (ist mir mal fast mit Ubuntu passiert, war in der ersten Woche).


----------



## Plasmadampfer (18. Januar 2019)

Linux Mint 19.1 Cinnamon ist schon geil. Das ist Ubuntu mit einem schöneren Desktop.

Vielleicht sollte man mal googlen, wieso die RTX2080 dort streikt. Man kann natürlich auch Google fragen, wie man den aktuellsten NVIDIA Treiber händisch einpflegt bei Ubuntu/Mint. Man kann dafür auch die Paketquellen anpassen bzw. eine andere Quelle einpflegen.

All das lässt sich googeln. Ich freue mich immer so, wenn ich in den Tiefen des Netz verborgene Hinweise bekomme und ich dann stunden- oder tagelang Experimente mache und der ganze Krempel am Ende zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit funktioniert.

Nochmal, nur wenn das dem TE Spaß macht, macht es Sinn sich neben Windows mit Linux zu beschäftigen.

Es soll ja Leute geben, die die Flinte ins Korn werfen. Keine Zeit, bringts nicht et. pp. Wo ist die Lösung 2 Minuten Zeit...

DJ, ich zeige Dir mal was richtig geiles, RTX2080 kompatible Linux Spiele:

Install Notepad++ on Ubuntu 16.04 / 17.10 / 18.04 via Snap | Website for Students


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Januar 2019)

Das mit dem Spass ist gut. Was mich zu Anfang gleich zweifeln lässt ist, dass ausser der Installation nichts klappt. Kein Treiber gefunden.  Und dann die zeitlupenreaktionen.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (18. Januar 2019)

Dann geh in die shell und gib alsamixer ein. meine asus xonar stx an beyerdanymc DT-880 Edition in 600 Ohm spielt gerade:

YouTube

Ich habe nur einen proprietären Treiber, den NVIDIA Treiber.


Google jetzt, wie man die RTX2080 in Ubunti reinknallt. Nicht ich, TE.

Komm ich helfe, kein Ding:

415.27 	January 15, 2019
Added support for the following GPU:
GeForce RTX 2060
Added a new kernel module parameter, NVreg_RestrictProfilingToAdminUsers, to allow restricting the use of GPU performance counters to system administrators only.

Knall den 415.27er mal rein.


----------



## Bunkasan (18. Januar 2019)

Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum der gute Linus (der wo Linux erfunden hat und so) vor nicht allzu langer Zeit das hier von sich gegeben hat...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann auch noch die neuste Modellreihe unter Linux verwenden zu wollen, das hat schon was masochistisches. Aber wenn du lernwillig bist, Terminal › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de ,  das Wiki wird dein bester Freund werden. Hätte man auch sehr leicht gefunden, wenn man einfach mal Tante Google gefragt hätte... 

PS: Wenn du Linux nur mal ausprobieren willst, einfach mal in einer VM installieren, da braucht man keine Grafiktreiber installieren, und kann sich in Ruhe damit vertraut machen.

PPS: Dampf mal lieber ein bisschen weniger Plasma, Herr Plasmadampfer.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte ja die Wahnsinnsvorstellung das ubuntu EINFACH installiert wird und los geht es. Nun werde ich mich langsam einlesen und morgen ubuntu installieren mit der iGPU. BIS es läuft.
Ach ja, ich hatte wegen der GPU das Terminal geöffnet und kam nicht weiter weil das Passwort gefragt war . Ich konnte aber nicht schreiben, es blinkte der Curser und nichts passierte.


----------



## Bunkasan (18. Januar 2019)

Abgesehen vom Grafiktreiber ist es ja auch (meistens) so, installieren, reintreten, wohlfühlen. Seit ich meine Eltern auf Linux umgestellt hab, sind die Supportanfragen fast auf 0 zurückgegangen. Und die wenigen Fälle sind auch zu 99% mit Fernwartung lösbar. Aber die Zocken halt auch nicht damit... 

Boote mal mit der iGPU, das sollte sehr viele Probleme beseitigen, die Trägheit kommt auch vom (nicht vorhandenen) Treiber. Und ja, wenn man beim Terminal das Passwort eingibt, passiert garnix, bis man Enter drückt. Damit man nicht anhand der Sternchen auf die Länge des Passwortes schließen kann.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Januar 2019)

Na das muss man wissen. Ich habe nicht weiter eingegeben, weil nichts passierte. Das gibt Hoffnung.

Ich bin halt der Zocker vor dem Herrn. Mal sehen, später, was geht.


----------



## Bunkasan (18. Januar 2019)

Ja, wenn man das mit dem Passwort nicht weis, dann kann einen das schon ziemlich verwirren, da bist du nicht der erste.  Zocken geht inzwischen unter Linux schon ziemlich gut, immer noch ein wenig Gefummel, aber man sieht deutlich das Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Ich benutze dafür immer noch meine Windows VM unter Linux, mir reichts, wenn ich in der Arbeit den ganzen Tag in der Konsole am rumfummeln bin.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Januar 2019)

Um nicht zuviel zu verwirren habe ich ubuntu nur mit Lw und 1SSD installiert. Dann alle anderen Platten ran. Kann nun im UEFI die Bootloader auswählen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (19. Januar 2019)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Die Nummer können wir abkürzen. Linux Mint bootete bis Version 19 vom Stick und auch nach frischer Installation bei mir mit Blackscreen auf NVIDIA GTX970. Man musste dann die Bootparameter hinsichtlich Software Treiber beim Präboot ändern um überhaupt einen Software Desktop zu haben. Dann den NVIDIA Treiber installieren. Bis Mint 19 kackte der Grub2 Bootmanager auch ewig der Windows Installation ans Knie....


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, Linux Mint 18.3 funktionierte bei mir fehlerfrei out of the box auf zwei Maschinen, mit GTX750 Ti und GTX970, sowie GTX980. Probleme mit dem Bootloader gabs auch keine. Ich verwende aktuell auch den Nvidia 410 Treiber, installiert über die Ubuntu PPAs. Ging innerhalb von ein paar Minuten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Januar 2019)

Zu deiner Grafikkarte: Wird die Intel überhaupt benötigt?
Wenn Nein, schalte sie im BIOS ab. 
Zeige mal 
lspci -nnk | grep -i "VGA\|'Kern'\|3D\|Display" -A2 

sowie lsb_release -a

Füge dann dieses PPA hinzu: Proprietary GPU Drivers : “Graphics Drivers” team
Das geht mit
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
sudo apt-get update
Zeige davon die Terminalausgaben (komplett) hier im Forum.
Dann noch 
sudo apt install nvidia-graphics-drivers-415 nvidia-settings
Zeige auch davon die Terminalausgabe. Dann muss noch ein Neustart erfolgen. Sollte es Probleme mit der Anzeige geben die Bootoption nomodeset verwenden.


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Januar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... sieht ganz anders aus, vorher war das Ladefeld so groß wie der Bildschirm.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Januar 2019)

Hat nun die Treiberinstallation geklappt?
Leider sind keine Terminalausgaben gepostet worden


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Januar 2019)

... bin noch nicht soweit. Finde bei ubuntu die Terminaleingabe nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Januar 2019)

Öffnet man mit Strg+Alt+T


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Januar 2019)

... bin noch nicht soweit. Finde bei ubuntu die Terminaleingabe nicht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Komme nicht mehr durch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin drin aber nichts geht mehr.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Januar 2019)

Da gibst du dein Benutzerpasswort ein.
Terminal mit Strg+Alt+T öffnen (wie bei Strg+Alt+Entf)


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Januar 2019)

Kann nach dem hochfahren nichts mehr machen, nur entsperren


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... "Displaybefehl nicht gefunden"

...mache nach dem Mittag weiter.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Januar 2019)

Zu besseren Lesbarkeit: Du kannst den Text hier posten.
Zudem sind die Bilder auf dem Kopf.
Der Befehl lautet: 
lspci -nnk | grep -i "VGA\|'Kern'\|3D\|Display" -A2
Es reicht auch lspci -nnk


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Januar 2019)

lspci -nnk sagt:
bernd@bernd-desktop:~$ lspci -nnk
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:3ec2] (rev 07)
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device [1849:3ec2]
00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Skylake PCIe Controller (x16) [8086:1901] (rev 07)
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport
    Kernel modules: shpchp
00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH USB 3.0 xHCI Controller [8086:a2af]
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 200 Series PCH USB 3.0 xHCI Controller [1849:a2af]
    Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd
00:14.2 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH Thermal Subsystem [8086:a2b1]
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 200 Series PCH Thermal Subsystem [1849:a2b1]
00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH CSME HECI #1 [8086:a2ba]
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 200 Series PCH CSME HECI [1849:a2ba]
    Kernel driver in use: mei_me
    Kernel modules: mei_me
00:17.0 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH SATA controller [AHCI mode] [8086:a282]
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 200 Series PCH SATA controller [AHCI mode] [1849:a282]
    Kernel driver in use: ahci
    Kernel modules: ahci
00:1b.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PCI Express Root Port #17 [8086:a2e7] (rev f0)
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport
    Kernel modules: shpchp
00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PCI Express Root Port #1 [8086:a290] (rev f0)
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport
    Kernel modules: shpchp
00:1c.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PCI Express Root Port #2 [8086:a291] (rev f0)
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport
    Kernel modules: shpchp
00:1c.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PCI Express Root Port #5 [8086:a294] (rev f0)
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport
    Kernel modules: shpchp
00:1d.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PCI Express Root Port #9 [8086:a298] (rev f0)
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport
    Kernel modules: shpchp
00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:a2c9]
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device [1849:a2c9]
00:1f.2 Memory controller [0580]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PMC [8086:a2a1]
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 200 Series PCH PMC [1849:a2a1]
00:1f.3 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH HD Audio [8086:a2f0]
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 200 Series PCH HD Audio [1849:1220]
    Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
    Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel
00:1f.4 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH SMBus Controller [8086:a2a3]
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 200 Series PCH SMBus Controller [1849:a2a3]
    Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus
    Kernel modules: i2c_i801
00:1f.6 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V [8086:15b8]
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V [1849:15b8]
    Kernel driver in use: e1000e
    Kernel modules: e1000e
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1e87] (rev a1)
    Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1e87]
    Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau
01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:10f8] (rev a1)
    Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1e87]
    Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
    Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel
01:00.2 USB controller [0c03]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1ad8] (rev a1)
    Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1e87]
    Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd
01:00.3 Serial bus controller [0c80]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1ad9] (rev a1)
    Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1e87]
04:00.0 SATA controller [0106]: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller [1b21:0612] (rev 02)
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Motherboard [1849:0612]
    Kernel driver in use: ahci
    Kernel modules: ahci
05:00.0 USB controller [0c03]: ASMedia Technology Inc. Device [1b21:2142]
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device [1849:2142]
    Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd
bernd@bernd-desktop:~$

GPU Treiber sagt:
bernd@bernd-desktop:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
[sudo] Passwort für bernd:          
Sie sind dabei das folgende PPA hinzuzufügen:
 Fresh drivers from upstream, currently shipping Nvidia.

## Current Status

Current long-lived branch release: `nvidia-410` (410.66)
Dropped support for Fermi series (List of Fermi series GeForce GPUs | NVIDIA)

Old long-lived branch release: `nvidia-390` (390.87)

For GF1xx GPUs use `nvidia-390` (390.87)
For G8x, G9x and GT2xx GPUs use `nvidia-340` (340.107)
For NV4x and G7x GPUs use `nvidia-304` (304.137) End-Of-Life!

Support timeframes for Unix legacy GPU releases:
Support timeframes for Unix legacy GPU releases | NVIDIA

## What we're working on right now:

- Normal driver updates
- Help Wanted: Mesa Updates for Intel/AMD users, ping us if you want to help do this work, we're shorthanded.

## WARNINGS:

This PPA is currently in testing, you should be experienced with packaging before you dive in here:

Volunteers welcome!

### How you can help:

## Install PTS and benchmark your gear:

    sudo apt-get install phoronix-test-suite

Run the benchmark:

    phoronix-test-suite default-benchmark openarena xonotic tesseract gputest unigine-valley

and then say yes when it asks you to submit your results to openbechmarking.org. Then grab a cup of coffee, it takes a bit for the benchmarks to run. Depending on the version of Ubuntu you're using it might preferable for you to grabs PTS from upstream directly: Phoronix Test Suite - Download

## Share your results with the community:

Post a link to your results (or any other feedback to): Testers of the graphics-driver PPA in Launchpad

Remember to rerun and resubmit the benchmarks after driver upgrades, this will allow us to gather a bunch of data on performance that we can share with everybody.

If you run into old documentation referring to other PPAs, you can help us by consolidating references to this PPA.

If someone wants to go ahead and start prototyping on `software-properties-gtk` on what the GUI should look like, please start hacking!

## Help us Help You!

We use the donation funds to get the developers hardware to test and upload these drivers, please consider donating to the "community" slider on the donation page if you're loving this PPA:

Thank you for your contribution | Ubuntu
 Mehr Informationen: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
Zum Fortfahren bitte Eingabetaste drücken oder Strg+C zum Abbrechen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Januar 2019)

Mache bitte einen Neustart und zeige die Ausgabe erneut. Es wird immer noch nouveau geladen.


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Januar 2019)

lspci -nnk sagt:
bernd@bernd-desktop:~$ lspci -nnk
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:3ec2] (rev 07)
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device [1849:3ec2]
00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Skylake PCIe Controller (x16) [8086:1901] (rev 07)
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport
    Kernel modules: shpchp
00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH USB 3.0 xHCI Controller [8086:a2af]
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 200 Series PCH USB 3.0 xHCI Controller [1849:a2af]
    Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd
00:14.2 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH Thermal Subsystem [8086:a2b1]
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 200 Series PCH Thermal Subsystem [1849:a2b1]
00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH CSME HECI #1 [8086:a2ba]
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 200 Series PCH CSME HECI [1849:a2ba]
    Kernel driver in use: mei_me
    Kernel modules: mei_me
00:17.0 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH SATA controller [AHCI mode] [8086:a282]
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 200 Series PCH SATA controller [AHCI mode] [1849:a282]
    Kernel driver in use: ahci
    Kernel modules: ahci
00:1b.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PCI Express Root Port #17 [8086:a2e7] (rev f0)
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport
    Kernel modules: shpchp
00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PCI Express Root Port #1 [8086:a290] (rev f0)
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport
    Kernel modules: shpchp
00:1c.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PCI Express Root Port #2 [8086:a291] (rev f0)
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport
    Kernel modules: shpchp
00:1c.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PCI Express Root Port #5 [8086:a294] (rev f0)
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport
    Kernel modules: shpchp
00:1d.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PCI Express Root Port #9 [8086:a298] (rev f0)
    Kernel driver in use: pcieport
    Kernel modules: shpchp
00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:a2c9]
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device [1849:a2c9]
00:1f.2 Memory controller [0580]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH PMC [8086:a2a1]
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 200 Series PCH PMC [1849:a2a1]
00:1f.3 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH HD Audio [8086:a2f0]
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 200 Series PCH HD Audio [1849:1220]
    Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
    Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel
00:1f.4 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH SMBus Controller [8086:a2a3]
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 200 Series PCH SMBus Controller [1849:a2a3]
    Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus
    Kernel modules: i2c_i801
00:1f.6 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V [8086:15b8]
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V [1849:15b8]
    Kernel driver in use: e1000e
    Kernel modules: e1000e
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1e87] (rev a1)
    Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1e87]
    Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau
01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:10f8] (rev a1)
    Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1e87]
    Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
    Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel
01:00.2 USB controller [0c03]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1ad8] (rev a1)
    Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1e87]
    Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd
01:00.3 Serial bus controller [0c80]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1ad9] (rev a1)
    Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1e87]
04:00.0 SATA controller [0106]: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller [1b21:0612] (rev 02)
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Motherboard [1849:0612]
    Kernel driver in use: ahci
    Kernel modules: ahci
05:00.0 USB controller [0c03]: ASMedia Technology Inc. Device [1b21:2142]
    Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device [1849:2142]
    Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd
bernd@bernd-desktop:~$


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Januar 2019)

Zeige
dpkg -l |grep nvidia


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Januar 2019)

desktop:~$ dpkg -l |grep nvidia 
ii  nvidia-prime-applet                        1.0.7                                       all          An applet for NVIDIA Prime
bernd@bernd-desktop:~$

habe aber immer noch die Bildeinstellung für den Laptop, kann nichts ändern.


lspci sagt nach Neustart:
desktop:~$ lspci -nnk | grep -i "VGA\|'Kern'\|3D\|Display" -A2 
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1e87] (rev a1)
    Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1e87]
    Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau


Treiberverwaltung sagt immernoch: keine proprietären Treiber .....


jetzt habe ich mal die iGPU dran und da kann ich alle Auflösungen aus wählen. ... und auch verändern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Januar 2019)

Der Treiber ist noch nicht installiert.
Zeige 
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
Drücke nach Aufforderung ENTER.
Dann 
sudo apt update
Dann 
sudo apt install nvidia-graphics-drivers-415
Bitte die Ausgaben des Terminals hier im Forum posten, damit wir sehen, was passiert.


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Januar 2019)

sudo add:
bernd@bernd-desktop:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
[sudo] Passwort für bernd:          
Sie sind dabei das folgende PPA hinzuzufügen:
 Fresh drivers from upstream, currently shipping Nvidia.

## Current Status

Current long-lived branch release: `nvidia-410` (410.66)
Dropped support for Fermi series (List of Fermi series GeForce GPUs | NVIDIA)

Old long-lived branch release: `nvidia-390` (390.87)

For GF1xx GPUs use `nvidia-390` (390.87)
For G8x, G9x and GT2xx GPUs use `nvidia-340` (340.107)
For NV4x and G7x GPUs use `nvidia-304` (304.137) End-Of-Life!

Support timeframes for Unix legacy GPU releases:
Support timeframes for Unix legacy GPU releases | NVIDIA

## What we're working on right now:

- Normal driver updates
- Help Wanted: Mesa Updates for Intel/AMD users, ping us if you want to help do this work, we're shorthanded.

## WARNINGS:

This PPA is currently in testing, you should be experienced with packaging before you dive in here:

Volunteers welcome!

### How you can help:

## Install PTS and benchmark your gear:

    sudo apt-get install phoronix-test-suite

Run the benchmark:

    phoronix-test-suite default-benchmark openarena xonotic tesseract gputest unigine-valley

and then say yes when it asks you to submit your results to openbechmarking.org. Then grab a cup of coffee, it takes a bit for the benchmarks to run. Depending on the version of Ubuntu you're using it might preferable for you to grabs PTS from upstream directly: Phoronix Test Suite - Download

## Share your results with the community:

Post a link to your results (or any other feedback to): Testers of the graphics-driver PPA in Launchpad

Remember to rerun and resubmit the benchmarks after driver upgrades, this will allow us to gather a bunch of data on performance that we can share with everybody.

If you run into old documentation referring to other PPAs, you can help us by consolidating references to this PPA.

If someone wants to go ahead and start prototyping on `software-properties-gtk` on what the GUI should look like, please start hacking!

## Help us Help You!

We use the donation funds to get the developers hardware to test and upload these drivers, please consider donating to the "community" slider on the donation page if you're loving this PPA:

Thank you for your contribution | Ubuntu
 Mehr Informationen: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
Zum Fortfahren bitte Eingabetaste drücken oder Strg+C zum Abbrechen

Executing: /tmp/apt-key-gpghome.xi49eNohZk/gpg.1.sh --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 2388FF3BE10A76F638F80723FCAE110B1118213C
gpg: key FCAE110B1118213C: 12 Beglaubigungen wegen fehlender Schlüssel nicht geprüft
gpg: Schlüssel FCAE110B1118213C: "Launchpad PPA for Graphics Drivers Team" nicht geändert
gpg: Anzahl insgesamt bearbeiteter Schlüssel: 1
gpg:              unverändert: 1


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Januar 2019)

> Zum Fortfahren bitte Eingabetaste drücken oder Strg+C zum Abbrechen


Hast du nun die Eingabetaste gedrückt?
Das MUSS getan werden.


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Januar 2019)

sudo apt:
bernd@bernd-desktop:~$ sudo apt update
[sudo] Passwort für bernd:          
OK:1 Index of /ubuntu bionic InRelease
Holen:2 Index of /graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu bionic InRelease [21,3 kB]
Holen:3 Index of /ubuntu bionic-security InRelease [83,2 kB]  
OK:4 Index of /ubuntu bionic InRelease                         
Holen:5 Index of /ubuntu bionic-updates InRelease [88,7 kB]    
Ign:6 http://packages.linuxmint.com tessa InRelease                            
Holen:7 Index of /graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu bionic/main Sources [6.464 B]
Holen:8 Index of /ubuntu bionic-backports InRelease [74,6 kB]  
Holen:9 Index of /graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu bionic/main i386 Packages [15,7 kB]
OK:10 http://packages.linuxmint.com tessa Release                              
Holen:11 Index of /graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 Packages [18,8 kB]
Holen:12 Index of /graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu bionic/main Translation-en [5.372 B]
Es wurden 314 kB in 1 s geholt (542 kB/s).                                     
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut.       
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig
Aktualisierung für 179 Pakete verfügbar. Führen Sie »apt list --upgradable« aus, um sie anzuzeigen.

nvidia driver:
aketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut.       
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig
E: Paket nvidia-graphics-drivers-415 kann nicht gefunden werden.
bernd@bernd-desktop:~$


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Januar 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hast du nun die Eingabetaste gedrückt?
> Das MUSS getan werden.



... nachgereicht #47 ... ich war zu schnell...


... bin in Treiberverwaltung .. da steht der 415 ... bin am laden ...


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Januar 2019)

Ich danke für eure Geduld .... 

.. ich glaube es ist geschafft, der 415 ist drauf und tut seinen Job ...

... meine anderen Festplatten angeklemmt und die werden angezeigt und ich habe Zugriff. 

Ich glaube ich kann jetzt mit dem Studium von Linux mint beginnen.

Wenn es zusagt und Spiele auch funktionieren, dann habe ich bestimmt wieder viele Fragen, wo ich Windows10 hinpacke, damit der Systemstart es
mir anzeigt und ich nicht mehr die Bootfolge im UEFI ändern muss.

Soll ich noch Listen posten?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Januar 2019)

Ich würde es in den GRUB integrieren. Dann wirst du beim Start gefragt, ob du Ubuntu oder Windows 10 starten willst.
Dazu machst du im Ubuntu ein
sudo update-grub


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Januar 2019)

... ok, danke. Das mache ich dann aber erst, wenn alles zur Zufriedenheit läuft.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (19. Januar 2019)

Vergiss grub2. Meine SSDs starten autark, weil die UEFI GPT eingerichtet sind. Mit F11 nach dem Anschalten kann ich wählen, welche autarke SSD startet.

Bootmanager wie Grub sind Kot in den Zeiten von UEFI. Bei MBR gings nicht anders. Kompletter Kot bei modernen Workstations, die Bootmanager.


Linux Mint 19.1 Cinnamon hat das auch endlich geblickt, die Windows SSD in Ruhe zu lassen. Vorher musste ich die immer abstöpseln vor einem Upgrade, weil sudo update-grub mir die Windows SSD gefickt hat.

Ich dann immer. grub2, wenn Du noch einziges mal meine Windows SSD fickst Du Sau, dann hol ich dich händisch.


Der Installer fragt auch, soll ich Windows platt machen ? Ganz schön frech son Installer. Ich so Mint, reichen Dir denn eine leere 256GB SSD Pro 850 nicht, willst Du wieder Windows ******. Du lässt Windows in Ruhe, habe ich als admin gerade befohlen


----------



## Bunkasan (19. Januar 2019)

Jo, würde dir auch empfehlen, zumindest den OS-Prober von Grub zu deaktivieren. Dann brauchst dir keine Sorgen bei einem Update machen, dass es Probleme mit der Windows Partition gibt, oder musst diese nicht vor jedem Update zur Sicherheit abhängen. Auswahl über EFI würde ich auch bevorzugen. Hatte da leider auch schon ein paar mal Ärger.

In die Datei_ /etc/default/grub _das hinzufügen: GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
Und um sicher zu gehen kannst du auch noch _sudo chmod a-x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober _im Terminal ausführen.

Ach ja, und Glückwunsch zum installierten Treiber.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Januar 2019)

Da ich UEFI immer deaktiviert habe und CSM verwende kann ich dazu wenig sagen.


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Januar 2019)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Jo, würde dir auch empfehlen, zumindest den OS-Prober von Grub zu deaktivieren. Dann brauchst dir keine Sorgen bei einem Update machen, dass es Probleme mit der Windows Partition gibt, oder musst diese nicht vor jedem Update zur Sicherheit abhängen. Auswahl über EFI würde ich auch bevorzugen. Hatte da leider auch schon ein paar mal Ärger.
> 
> In die Datei_ /etc/default/grub _das hinzufügen: GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
> Und um sicher zu gehen kannst du auch noch _sudo chmod a-x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober _im Terminal ausführen.
> ...



Danke .... 
...ich finde Grub bei mir nicht. (habe es gefunden) Habe das im Terminal eingegeben .... danach Enter .... Passwort ... Enter .... und es kam wieder die Standartzeile ... keine Reaktion.

_/etc/ default/ steht nirgends was ....

Ich glaube das wäre zu gefährlich:
### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

.... dann das:
### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then
  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg
elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
  source $prefix/custom.cfg;
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
_


----------



## Bunkasan (20. Januar 2019)

Ja, daran solltest du dich gewöhnen. Linux geht mal davon aus, dass man weis, was man tut. Ergo, keine Nachfrage, keine Rückmeldung. Darauf sollte man auch besonders beim löschen acht geben. Da wird nicht nochmal gefragt "Willst du wirklich ALLES löschen oder war das ein Tippfehler?!" Beim Kopieren werden vorhandene gleichnamige Dateien auch gandenlos überschrieben, ohne Nachfrage, ohne Rückmeldung. 

Im Verzeichnis _/etc/default _*sollte *die Datei _grub _zu finden sein. 

```
w00t@that ~ $ ls -al /etc/default/
insgesamt 40
drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096  9. Jan 12:54 .
drwxr-xr-x 117 root root 12288 18. Jan 22:56 ..
-rw-r--r--   1 root root  2532 13. Mai 2018  ._cfg0000_grub
-rw-r--r--   1 root root  2527 10. Jan 2018  grub
-rw-r--r--   1 root root    49 31. Dez 2017  sixad
-rw-r--r--   1 root root   190  8. Jan 06:11 syslog-ng@default
-rw-------   1 root root    96 13. Mai 2018  useradd
-rw-r--r--   1 root root   143  9. Jan 12:54 xpra
```

Falls nicht, spricht nichts dagegen sie zu erstellen, kann man zB mit _sudo_ _touch /etc/default/grub_ machen, und die Zeile dann einzufügen. Oder mit_ sudo echo "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true" >> /etc/default/grub _in einem Schritt. Das _echo_ gibt einfach einen String (in diesem fall das GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true) aus, das_ >>_ leitet die Ausgabe in die Datei _/etc/default/grub_ um. Einmal > bedeutet schreib das in die Datei, egal was vorher drin stand, >> bedeutet hängs bitte hinten an die Datei an.

Das _sudo chmod a-x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober _entfernt nur das Executable Bit für das Script_ 30_os-prober, _es kann also nicht mehr ausgeführt werden. Da gibts auch keine Rückmeldung. Wenn du jetzt allerdings ein _ls -al /etc/grub.d/ _ausführst, siehst du, dass bei _30_os-prober _bei den Zugriffsrechten kein_ "x"_ mehr steht, die Datei also nicht mehr ausführbar ist.

Sollte so aussehen:


```
w00t@that ~ $ ls -al /etc/grub.d/
insgesamt 76
drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 12. Jun 2018  .
drwxr-xr-x 117 root root 12288 18. Jan 22:56 ..
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  8684 12. Jun 2018  00_header
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 10007 12. Jun 2018  10_linux
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 10455 12. Jun 2018  20_linux_xen
-rw-r--r--   1 root root 11301 12. Jun 2018  30_os-prober
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root   214 12. Jun 2018  40_custom
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root   216 12. Jun 2018  41_custom
-rw-r--r--   1 root root   483 12. Jun 2018  README
w00t@that ~ $
```


Dazu würde ich dir das als Lektüre empfehlen Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
 
Linux behandelt einige Dinge grundlegend anders als zB Windows. Alles, auch Systemschnittstellen sind "Dateien", und jede Datei, egal ob sie .com .exe .bin oder .bat heißt, ist grundsätzlich ausführbar, wenn man sie ausführbar macht. Dateiendungen sind auch nicht so gebräuchlich oder notwendig wie bei Microsoft. Klingt alles wahrscheinlich etwas komisch, is aber so. 

Hilfreich dabei, rauszufinden was genau jetzt eine Datei ist, ob binary, script, text oder was auch immer, ist der befehl_ file /pfad/zu/der/zu/indetifizierenden/datei. 

_Beispiel:

```
[I]
w00t@that ~ $ file /bin/bash
/bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB pie executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2, for GNU/Linux 3.2.0, stripped
[/I]
```


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Januar 2019)

... bei mir steht beim Ordner "Grub" schreibgeschützt.

... na da brauche ich wohl vorher ein "Wässerchen" ... ein wenig erinnert es mich an die Anfänge.
Da haben wir mit "Basic" und "Maschine" den PC programmiert. Ich glaube Mitte der 80er.
Anschließend haben wir das programmierte aufgerufen und konnten beim Linien ziehen zusehen, so schnell war das Gerät.

bernd@bernd-desktop:~$ sudo touch /etc/default/grub
[sudo] Passwort für bernd:          
bernd@bernd-desktop:~$ file /pfad/zu/der/zu/indetifizierenden/datei
/pfad/zu/der/zu/indetifizierenden/datei: cannot open `/pfad/zu/der/zu/indetifizierenden/datei' (No such file or directory)
bernd@bernd-desktop:~$

... ich glaube ich hab es .... kein X

bernd@bernd-desktop:~$ sudo chmod a-x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
[sudo] Passwort für bernd:          
bernd@bernd-desktop:~$ ls -al /etc/grub.d/
insgesamt 96
drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Dez 17 14:41 .
drwxr-xr-x 146 root root 12288 Jan 20 12:41 ..
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  9783 Nov  8 16:53 00_header
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  6258 Jul 13  2018 05_debian_theme
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 12693 Nov  8 16:53 10_linux
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 11298 Nov  8 16:53 20_linux_xen
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  1992 Jan 28  2016 20_memtest86+
-rw-r--r--   1 root root 12059 Nov  8 16:53 30_os-prober
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  1418 Nov  8 16:53 30_uefi-firmware
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root   214 Nov  8 16:53 40_custom
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root   216 Nov  8 16:53 41_custom
-rw-r--r--   1 root root   483 Nov  8 16:53 README
bernd@bernd-desktop:~$


----------



## Bunkasan (21. Januar 2019)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... bei mir steht beim Ordner "Grub" schreibgeschützt.
> 
> ... na da brauche ich wohl vorher ein "Wässerchen" ... ein wenig erinnert es mich an die Anfänge.
> Da haben wir mit "Basic" und "Maschine" den PC programmiert. Ich glaube Mitte der 80er.
> Anschließend haben wir das programmierte aufgerufen und konnten beim Linien ziehen zusehen, so schnell war das Gerät.



Na denn Prost... war wohl ein bisschen viel Info auf einmal 



> bernd@bernd-desktop:~$ sudo touch /etc/default/grub
> [sudo] Passwort für bernd:



Bevor man eine Datei verändern oder erstellen will, lieber erstmal gucken ob sie da ist. Siehe vorheriger Post _ls -al /etc/default
_Mit dem _touch _hast du sie jetzt auf jeden fall erstellt, wenn sie noch nicht da war.
Die gewünschte Zeile einfügen kannst du, wenn nicht vorhanden wird die Datei_ grub _damit erstellt, aber haben wir ja schon, hiermit:_ sudo echo "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true" >> /etc/default/grub
_Ob die gewünschte Zeile auch da ist wo sie hinsoll, kannst du mit _cat /etc/default/grub _prüfen.





> bernd@bernd-desktop:~$ file /pfad/zu/der/zu/indetifizierenden/datei
> /pfad/zu/der/zu/indetifizierenden/datei: cannot open `/pfad/zu/der/zu/indetifizierenden/datei' (No such file or directory)
> bernd@bernd-desktop:~$



Versuchs mal mit f_ile /du/musst/schon/angeben/was/er/für/dich/checken/soll/nicht/einfach/stur/kopieren 

_


> ... ich glaube ich hab es .... kein X
> 
> bernd@bernd-desktop:~$ sudo chmod a-x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
> [sudo] Passwort für bernd:
> ...



Ja, das hat schon mal geklappt. 

PS: Wenn dir Linux gefällt, und du tiefer ins System einsteigen und mit der Konsole fit werden willst, kleine Lesestoff Empfehlung: LPIC-1: Sicher zur erfolgreichen Linux-Zertifizierung. Aktuell zu den Pruefungszielen von 2018 Version 5 .: Amazon.de: Harald Maassen: Buecher

Ist, meiner Meinung nach, super geschrieben und erklärt, und deckt so ziemlich alles ab, was man so für den Hausgebrauch wissen sollte, und auch noch einiges mehr.


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Januar 2019)

... ok und danke. Werde also nun mich erstmal einlesen und dann Stück für Stück problieren.

Eine Windowsecke muss ich ja allein wegen meiner Spiele lassen. Muss nur mal sehen wie ich das dann mache.
Bei mir hat Uplay, Steam und Origin jeweils eine eigene SSD/HDD. Büro, Windows und Linux haben auch eine eigene Platte.

Bei Linux sehe ich alle Platten und bei Windows ist die Linuxplatte weg. Durch das rumbasteln habe ich den Fall, dass
ich beim Linux verlassen und neu booten im Windows lande, was mir so auch gut gefällt. Linux über F11 und Win automatisch.


----------



## Bunkasan (21. Januar 2019)

Nichts zu danken, jemandem mit der Einstellung nicht aufgeben zu wollen, auch wenns mal komplzierter wird, helf ich immer gerne.  Viel Spass dabei, und wenn du Fragen hast, immer her damit.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Januar 2019)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... ok und danke. Werde also nun mich erstmal einlesen und dann Stück für Stück problieren.
> 
> Eine Windowsecke muss ich ja allein wegen meiner Spiele lassen. Muss nur mal sehen wie ich das dann mache.
> Bei mir hat Uplay, Steam und Origin jeweils eine eigene SSD/HDD. Büro, Windows und Linux haben auch eine eigene Platte.
> ...



Windows kann von Haus aus KEINE ext-Dateisysteme lesen, wie sie von Ubuntu standardmäßig verwendet werden.
Das ist normal. Man kann in Windows einen ext4-Treiber nachinstallieren.


----------



## Bunkasan (21. Januar 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Windows kann von Haus aus KEINE ext-Dateisysteme lesen, wie sie von Ubuntu standardmäßig verwendet werden.
> Das ist normal. Man kann in Windows einen ext4-Treiber nachinstallieren.



Gibts da inzwischen auch was richtig stabiles und vernünftig verwendbares? Das letzte mal als ich mich damit beschäftigt hatte, waren die nur zum lesen wirklich zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Januar 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Windows kann von Haus aus KEINE ext-Dateisysteme lesen, wie sie von Ubuntu standardmäßig verwendet werden.
> Das ist normal. Man kann in Windows einen ext4-Treiber nachinstallieren.



... wenn das so ist, dann kann mir  ein versehentliches überschreiben nicht passieren.

Welches Bildbesichtigungs- und -bearbeitungsprogramm könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Januar 2019)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... wenn das so ist, dann kann mir  ein versehentliches überschreiben nicht passieren.
> 
> Welches Bildbesichtigungs- und -bearbeitungsprogramm könnt ihr empfehlen?



Die Partition/Partitionstabelle kannst du trotzdem löschen.

GIMP soll gut sein.


----------



## Bunkasan (21. Januar 2019)

Fürs schnelle durchschauen von Bildern hat so ziemlich jede Desktopoberfläche was an Bord, Gnome zB EyeOfGnome, KDE Gwenview usw... Wenns etwas anspruchsvoller sein sollte, um zB RAW nachzubearbeiten, is Darktable ganz brauchbar. Und das Photoshop Äquivalent wäre Gimp. Da Gimp allerdings nicht wirklich an PS rankommt, einige Versionen bekommt man auch unter Linux mit Wine ziemlich vernünftig zum laufen. Siehe WineHQ  - Adobe Photoshop


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Januar 2019)

Ich habe unter Win das ACDSee.


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Januar 2019)

Doppelpost


----------



## idge (27. Januar 2019)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Gibts da inzwischen auch was richtig stabiles und vernünftig verwendbares? Das letzte mal als ich mich damit beschäftigt hatte, waren die nur zum lesen wirklich zu gebrauchen.



Gibt es schon länger, genau eine und die kostet Geld (Paragon LinuxFS). Habe ich mir mal auf Firmenkosten besorgt und funktioniert im Gegensatz zu Ext2Fsd etc ohne Risiko im rw modus. Kann sogar meine btrfs/xfs installation von opensuse lesen. Keine Schleichwerbung, aber wer kauft sowas auch schon...ist eher ein Exotenproblem. Kannst dir aber eine Trial für eine Oneshot-Aktion downloaden.

OP: 
Ein paar GIMP Plugins für den Hausgebrauch: 20 Best Free GIMP Plugins (2017)
Für Kamera Import:  RawTherapee 5.4 ist da - auch schon als PPA fuer Ubuntu und Linux Mint
Einsteigerforum: gimp-werkstatt

Hiermit stellst du Funktionalität her, wie unter Windows gewohnt. Viele dieser Plugins bündeln einfach nur die vorhandene Funktionalität in einer benutzerfreundlicheren Oberfläche, was genau das ist was das Programm benötigt. Normal sollte man als Privatmensch hier 99% seiner Bedürfnisse mit abdecken können.


----------



## Bunkasan (27. Januar 2019)

idge schrieb:


> Gibt es schon länger, genau eine und die kostet Geld (Paragon LinuxFS). Habe ich mir mal auf Firmenkosten besorgt und funktioniert im Gegensatz zu Ext2Fsd etc ohne Risiko im rw modus. Kann sogar meine btrfs/xfs installation von opensuse lesen. Keine Schleichwerbung, aber wer kauft sowas auch schon...ist eher ein Exotenproblem. Kannst dir aber eine Trial für eine Oneshot-Aktion downloaden.
> 
> OP:
> Ein paar GIMP Plugins für den Hausgebrauch: 20 Best Free GIMP Plugins (2017)
> ...



Der Treiber von Paragon war mir bekannt, aber aus den von dir gennanten Gründen nie genauer angeschaut. Danke für die Info.


----------

